# Hammock Materials?



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am hoping to get a pair of rats this summer, so I have been saving up money, making a list of everything I need, and of course, making hammocks! I was wondering: What types of fabrics are safe and fairly cheap for making hammocks? Of course, I use fleece for the insides, but what can I use for the outside? Flannel and cotton / regular fabric I'm pretty sure are safe, but what else can I use?


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

I wouldn't spend too muich time and monye on buying or making hammocks - unless you are creative and don't mind your work being aeratted

I use old clothes as hammock material, especially a cut up old hoody is popular among my two beasties. the sleeves become tunnes, the hood is double layer and can be strung up so they have an inside and outside hammok and the body part is inside/outside hammock paradise.You can string it all up using safety pins or paperclips.

Regarding the fabric, I don't think there's anything particularly unsafe for them. Once you've got your ratties, just ensure it's not wet and soggy from their pee for too long before you sawp it for seomthing dry and clean. Aslo, strong detergent smells might not be enjoyed much by the inhabitants and may also lead them to mark the fabirc more.


----------



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

Steffy said:


> I wouldn't spend too muich time and monye on buying or making hammocks - unless you are creative and don't mind your work being aeratted
> 
> I use old clothes as hammock material, especially a cut up old hoody is popular among my two beasties. the sleeves become tunnes, the hood is double layer and can be strung up so they have an inside and outside hammok and the body part is inside/outside hammock paradise.You can string it all up using safety pins or paperclips.
> 
> Regarding the fabric, I don't think there's anything particularly unsafe for them. Once you've got your ratties, just ensure it's not wet and soggy from their pee for too long before you sawp it for seomthing dry and clean. Aslo, strong detergent smells might not be enjoyed much by the inhabitants and may also lead them to mark the fabirc more.


Okay, thanks! I'll keep that in mind - I like making hammocks, as I get to choose my own colors and designs, so I'm fine with having to make more if the rats chew them up.


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm making my own too! I enjoy it 
I'm just waiting to get my sewing machine cause I hate hand sewing lol.
I mostly just use fleece myself for them


----------



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

TinyDragon89 said:


> I'm making my own too! I enjoy it
> I'm just waiting to get my sewing machine cause I hate hand sewing lol.
> I mostly just use fleece myself for them


I don't know how to use a sewing machine yet, so until I learn, I'm going to be hand sewing c:


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't know how either honestly lol I've only used one a handful of times and that was about 10 yrs ago. 
But I'm going to definitely try! I don't want to hand sew if I can avoid it


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You can really use any type of fabric for hammocks. The reason fleece and flannel are popular is because the cut or chewed edges don't fray. Most fabric will create long, frayed threads that can become a tangle hazard. I've heard of rats getting tangled up in loose strings and they have been injured or worse. I don't think it's incredibly common but it's safer to avoid any situation like that if at all possible. Ideally, you could only use fabrics that don't fray. Realistically, you can use just about anything but be sure to carefully monitor hammocks for loose threads and trim them as needed (or throw them away entirely).

The one type of fabric I would avoid entirely would be terry cloth (towel material). It's really easy for rats to get their little toenails caught in the loops of thread.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

I haven't found towels to be an issue. I use them as lining for the base of the cage and they have chewed holes in them like you wouldn't believe it but the frayed hole edges have never been an issue with their toe nails.

My rats prefer fluffy/thick/soft material like fleece or the hoody fabric and don't really use anything made of thin cotton.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Personally I buy those pre-cut felt rectangle packs from the craft section of Michaels or Target  


Its the cheapest and easiest way to make hammocks that I've found - all you have to do is take out a rectangle piece, stick safety pins in each corner, and your done!


I also like buying those holiday themed candy bowls from the dollar tree (currently I have snow flakes and spider web ones). Then I cover these in fleece, binder clip it on, and add shower hooks!


My rats actually tend to leave these DIY hammocks alone more often than the expensive commercial ones, and as a result they pretty much only have space pods store-bought wise (which I really do recommend - all my rats adore their space pods and love sleeping in them!).



Also I want to second the pant-leg hammocks. My girls adore these, and if you can them right they can use both the top and bottom as a hammock.


----------



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

@everyone
Thank you guys so much for your input! I use fleece for the inside part that the rats will actually lie on, and I'll make sure to monitor them anyway; Also, thank you guys for the other ideas for hammocks (Pant-leg, candy dishes)!


----------

